# Pioneer AVH-p4200dvd Video Bypass?



## jf2oo6

Just wondering how I can bypass the video lockout on this model. I want to be able to have video from either the ipod or dvd player going while the car is in motion. I think its kind of pointless to only be able to play movies while the car is in park. Anyway if anyone knows how to do this please help me.

Thanks


----------



## kyheng

If the parking wire is green, you can wire it to your ground(black) to bypass it.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

I thought there was some strange algorithm it used to "sense" the parking brake? I very well could be wrong though. I never tried to just ground out my wire. I would assume the op's deck is close enough to mine.


----------



## jf2oo6

so just run a wire from the parking brake wire to the ground wire? And we are talking about the wires coming out of the back of the unit right?


----------



## kyheng

^Yes sir. Just wire the green to black and you are good to go.
And most(I can't say is all) Pioneer DVD HUs using the same wiring. My SDV-P7 also wired the same and I do have video without parking brake engage. But in legal terms, this is not right.....


----------



## jf2oo6

Well it would be great if its that simple. But why I am seeing people selling stuff on ebay to do the bypass. Like this PIONEER AUTOMATIC VIDEO BYPASS AVH-P4100DVD AVHP3100DVD - eBay (item 250569904212 end time Feb-24-10 21:38:57 PST)


----------



## sqoverspl

you cant just run it to the ground. There must be a toggle in between the parking brake from hu and the ground. It will only work if you ground it everytime you want to watch a movie or anything else restricted, thus the toggle is put in the circut.


----------



## Sulley

sqoverspl said:


> you cant just run it to the ground. There must be a toggle in between the parking brake from hu and the ground. It will only work if you ground it everytime you want to watch a movie or anything else restricted, thus the toggle is put in the circut.


This is correct, I have a AVH-P4000DVD in my civic and Clarion 2Din in my pathfinder. Most all Pioneers and clarions you must ground the green wire and put a switch in line with it. Each time you start up the HU the switch has to be flicked off and then back on for it to pick it up.

Or you could use a 528T Time'ed Relay and set a time delay for it so you don't have to flick a switch every time you want to watch a movie.


----------



## jf2oo6

stockley.rod said:


> This is correct, I have a AVH-P4000DVD in my civic and Clarion 2Din in my pathfinder. Most all Pioneers and clarions you must ground the green wire and put a switch in line with it. Each time you start up the HU the switch has to be flicked off and then back on for it to pick it up.
> 
> Or you could use a 528T Time'ed Relay and set a time delay for it so you don't have to flick a switch every time you want to watch a movie.


Well I defintely do not want to have a toggle switch, so can you please explain a little more about the timed relay?


----------



## stryfe

YouTube - avh-p4100dvd bypass

Here's the relay explanation you were looking for.....some folks say it wont work on the newer Models though.....I don't know.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

stryfe said:


> YouTube - avh-p4100dvd bypass
> 
> Here's the relay explanation you were looking for.....some folks say it wont work on the newer Models though.....I don't know.


Looks easy enough. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sulley

that video is cool, I was under the impression you had to use a time'd relay.
Such as: Amazon.com: DEI 528T Pulse Timer Relay: Electronics
because I thought I remember someone telling me that it doesn't sent out a signal as soon as it starts hence the need for timer. Not too sure.
I'm currently just using a switch in my civic and I got a few relays in the garage so i'll try it out tomorrow and report back.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

Please let us know what you find. I need to pull my HU next week to put in an optical cable, so I would love to knock out this relay bypass at the same time.


----------



## TREETOP

I had an AVH-P4000DVD, and I used a regular Bosch relay to throw ground to the parking brake wire- triggered from the HU's remote wire. There's just enough delay on the remote wire that the head unit thinks it's powering up and _then_ getting the parking brake sense right after. Worked perfectly, every time. 
I haven't tried this with the 4200 but I did the same thing with a buddy's 4100 and it was the same.


----------



## kyheng

Well, This is the first time I'm using a Pioneer DVD HU and I wired directly(nope, it is pre-wired by scotter99 when he sell it to me) the ground and parking brake. But I always turn them on after I start my car. So I never encouter with the timer or whatever delay..... And we should turn on any HU after the car started(waiting for the system voltage to stable) to prevent pre-mature damage to HU's internals.


----------



## Sulley

TREETOP said:


> I had an AVH-P4000DVD, and I used a regular Bosch relay to throw ground to the parking brake wire- triggered from the HU's remote wire. There's just enough delay on the remote wire that the head unit thinks it's powering up and _then_ getting the parking brake sense right after. Worked perfectly, every time.
> I haven't tried this with the 4200 but I did the same thing with a buddy's 4100 and it was the same.


Well thats nice to know, like I said I'm gonna try that tomorrow. Be very nice if it works. 
The p4000dvd is not no SQ HU but its so simple and works so nice that I have a hard time trying to replace it. not to mention it looks so nice in the dash of my civic lol



kyheng said:


> And we should turn on any HU after the car started(waiting for the system voltage to stable) to prevent pre-mature damage to HU's internals.


I've never seen that done before, I've not have much exposure to higher end systems but it makes perfect sense. Do you but a switch on the acc wire or the power?


----------



## kyheng

Nope, I don't have a switch for my ACC. What I understand :
+12V is for the HU's memory 
ACC is a signal for the HU to start. You got 12V, it will start, else it won't start
When HU is not turned on, it is on standby mode and no power consumptions(capacitor at idle state of storing 12V charge.
When HU is turned on, the capacitor is charging and discharging to give power to HU's outputs.
We all knows that, on initial crank, the voltage may drop till 10V and back to 13.8V when alternator kicks in.
Now if the HU is on all the time, the HU's main power supply capacitor is subjected to voltage spikes between 10-13.8V when we start the car. Maybe the DVD HU is detecting this spike to not showing any display.


----------



## Sulley

kyheng said:


> Nope, I don't have a switch for my ACC. What I understand :
> +12V is for the HU's memory
> ACC is a signal for the HU to start. You got 12V, it will start, else it won't start
> When HU is not turned on, it is on standby mode and no power consumptions(capacitor at idle state of storing 12V charge.
> When HU is turned on, the capacitor is charging and discharging to give power to HU's outputs.
> We all knows that, on initial crank, the voltage may drop till 10V and back to 13.8V when alternator kicks in.
> Now if the HU is on all the time, the HU's main power supply capacitor is subjected to voltage spikes between 10-13.8V when we start the car. Maybe the DVD HU is detecting this spike to not showing any display.


Do you mean the actual head unit is off as in no ACC to it? or its just off as in no source selected and no output from the HU?


----------



## TREETOP

ACC is disconnected during cranking, on every car. IGN still supplies power during cranking, ACC does not.


----------



## Sulley

TREETOP said:


> ACC is disconnected during cranking, on every car. IGN still supplies power during cranking, ACC does not.


So IGN still can send a power spike, With no regard to ACC position? so it don't matter...unless 12v+ is cut completely?


----------



## TREETOP

stockley.rod said:


> So IGN still can send a power spike, With no regard to ACC position? so it don't matter...unless 12v+ is cut completely?


Nonissue, since the head unit isn't connected to IGN. If I understand correctly what you're asking.


----------



## kyheng

stockley.rod : Yup, without ACC, the HU won't be started. But every components inside(capacitors on power supply) is energized and charged to 12V because you got the +12V. When there's signal for HU to be started(ACC on) it can be started.


----------



## Sulley

kyheng said:


> stockley.rod : Yup, without ACC, the HU won't be started. But every components inside(capacitors on power supply) is energized and charged to 12V because you got the +12V. When there's signal for HU to be started(ACC on) it can be started.


Cool Cool, great Info, thanks

I'm still in school, Gonna try the relay method in few hours see how that works.


----------



## el_chupo_

I did the relay on a p3100dvd a few weeks ago. Found the video and a wire diagram on avic411.com. IIRC, one of the ground and the green wire were reversed on the diagram, which I used (not the video) so I dont know if it works.

Beyond that, I love listening to DVD's on the way to work. And I really do mean listening. I have a couple with great music.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

el_chupo_ said:


> ....... And I really do mean listening. I have a couple with great music.


Which ones in perticular?


----------



## el_chupo_

angelspeedfreak said:


> Which ones in perticular?


Right now a mountain bike film called The Collective, and another called Roam.

Just some random songs I enjoy, especially along with the movie.


----------



## ChristianM

Bypassing pioneer units is this complicated? I have the Avic N3 and all i had to do was ground the parking brake and flip a little toggle switch on the bottom of the unit(under a warranty void if removed sticker) and it was all done lol they made it easy for me


----------



## skulboep

Bypassing is EXTREMELY easy and installation of a cumbersome toggle switch is unecessary. There is a step-by-step video on YouTube for how to bypass the 4100, just search "AVH-P4100DVD bypass." I followed the video's instructions and have not had any issues. All you need is a Bosch relay. 

The only question that remains is if this will work on a 4200. Because I am still within the 60-day return period of my 4100, I was extremely tempted to return it for the 4200, but am afraid to make the switch only to have the relay not work. I don't see why it wouldn't, but with all the information available on how to bypass the 4100, I'm afraid that Pioneer may have taken measures to prevent such "bypassability" in their newer models.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

stockley.rod said:


> Cool Cool, great Info, thanks
> 
> I'm still in school, Gonna try the relay method in few hours see how that works.


So did it work for you? I will try on my 6000dvd hopefully by next weekend.


----------



## el_chupo_

skulboep said:


> Bypassing is EXTREMELY easy and installation of a cumbersome toggle switch is unecessary. There is a step-by-step video on YouTube for how to bypass the 4100, just search "AVH-P4100DVD bypass." I followed the video's instructions and have not had any issues. All you need is a Bosch relay.
> 
> The only question that remains is if this will work on a 4200. Because I am still within the 60-day return period of my 4100, I was extremely tempted to return it for the 4200, but am afraid to make the switch only to have the relay not work. I don't see why it wouldn't, but with all the information available on how to bypass the 4100, I'm afraid that Pioneer may have taken measures to prevent such "bypassability" in their newer models.


AVIC411.com should have the answers


----------



## jf2oo6

Well its good to know it worked on the 4100. There pretty much the same model. And I dont think pioneer cares enough to make it harder on the new models. Im sure they just add the lockout in for legal reasons.


----------



## kyheng

^As long as the wire colours never change, it is pretty much the same. Like you said, it is legal questions set by local government. If government really want to enforce this law, I'm sure all the multimedia HUs already halt from productions. 
And best is turn off your HU before stop your car and turn on your HU after the car started.


----------



## tonym

it just needs a double ground


----------



## bigboy564

has anyone found out how to do it yet?


----------



## kyheng

From post#2 already have the answer.....


----------



## dohckiller808

just use a 5 wire relay. 86 and 87 to ground. 85 to remote and 30 to parking break input (lt. green wire)

you cant just ground the green wire. it needs a delay which they relay will provide.


----------



## sinister mob

I have been checking this out. Just purchased a AVH-P3200BT unit and getting ready to install. Mine has the same green parking brake wire. If the remote out wire is used in the relay bypass, can it also be used for my amp?

Also is the green wire only needed if using the DVD feature? I won't be watching any DVD in mine, just using the CD player. SO if it is not needed or normal CD play, I really don't care.


----------



## angelspeedfreak

sinister mob said:


> I have been checking this out. Just purchased a AVH-P3200BT unit and getting ready to install. Mine has the same green parking brake wire. If the remote out wire is used in the relay bypass, can it also be used for my amp?
> 
> Also is the green wire only needed if using the DVD feature? I won't be watching any DVD in mine, just using the CD player. SO if it is not needed or normal CD play, I really don't care.


If you never plan on using the video capabilities then you really don't need to hook up the green wire at all, and this Relay thread you can just ignore.

to each his own....


----------



## Fiction520

skulboep said:


> Bypassing is EXTREMELY easy and installation of a cumbersome toggle switch is unecessary. There is a step-by-step video on YouTube for how to bypass the 4100, just search "AVH-P4100DVD bypass." I followed the video's instructions and have not had any issues. All you need is a Bosch relay.
> 
> The only question that remains is if this will work on a 4200. Because I am still within the 60-day return period of my 4100, I was extremely tempted to return it for the 4200, but am afraid to make the switch only to have the relay not work. I don't see why it wouldn't, but with all the information available on how to bypass the 4100, I'm afraid that Pioneer may have taken measures to prevent such "bypassability" in their newer models.


I'll solve the mystery for everyone. It works on the 4200. I installed one in my 350z like 2 weeks ago. And if you look at that youtube video for the 4100 bypass you'll see my screen name Fiction520 about 3 posts down I also say there that it works. Unfortunately, some asshat marked my comment as spam. :mean:


----------



## sinister mob

Actually i just read my instruction for the HU and harness. Looks like there is a parking brake wire in the harness for the HU. I really won't watch any DVD but will hook it up anyway.


----------



## skulboep

Glad it works on the 4200, now I'm pissed since I just got my 4100 up-and-running a couple weeks ago, makes me think about trading up (please someone convince me I don't need to...I would stand to lose quite a bit of cash). 

I actually didn't think I'd be watching DVDs either, but I gotta be honest, it's pretty awesome. This is going to sound childish, but it's kinda cool to have rap/music videos playing in your car while driving around with friends. Any good live music DVD is cool too.


----------



## Qyota

Just installed my 4200 over the weekend. Lovin' it! I did the grounding switch trick, as I had a perfect spot to mount it (out of sight). Pop in a DVD, flick the switch twice, and we're off and running. It was easier (to me) than wiring the relay...plus I already had the switch.


----------



## jf2oo6

dohckiller808 said:


> just use a 5 wire relay. 86 and 87 to ground. 85 to remote and 30 to parking break input (lt. green wire)
> 
> you cant just ground the green wire. it needs a delay which they relay will provide.


This is correct. 

Also found a more detailed youtube video using the AVH-P4200DVD.

He even shows it works!!! Check it out guys.

YouTube - soundmancaraudio's Channel


----------



## Qyota

jf2oo6 said:


> This is correct.
> 
> Also found a more detailed youtube video using the AVH-P4200DVD.
> 
> He even shows it works!!! Check it out guys.
> 
> YouTube - soundmancaraudio's Channel


Uh, yes you can just ground the green wire...but you must ground it, then "un-ground" it, then ground it again...that's what the switch is for. Pop in the DVD, flick the switch twice, and you're good to go. I'm sure the relay works great too, but you can in fact just ground the green wire (using a switch).


----------



## jf2oo6

Qyota said:


> Uh, yes you can just ground the green wire...but you must ground it, then "un-ground" it, then ground it again...that's what the switch is for. Pop in the DVD, flick the switch twice, and you're good to go. I'm sure the relay works great too, but you can in fact just ground the green wire (using a switch).


Yea thats what the guy in the video said too. What he said you cant do is just ground the parking wire all the time. As it needs to be switched after the HU turns on.

If you dont mind having a switch somewhere go for it. I think a relay is much cleaner and easier. Plus its so easy to do so why not.


----------



## sinister mob

jf2oo6 said:


> Yea thats what the guy in the video said too. What he said you cant do is just ground the parking wire all the time. As it needs to be switched after the HU turns on.
> 
> If you dont mind having a switch somewhere go for it. I think a relay is much cleaner and easier. Plus its so easy to do so why not.


Same here. Just did my AVH-P3200BT and works perfectly. $3.00 relay and it is done. No switch flipping.


----------



## IrishPilot

When doing this procedure, is it imperative to disconnect the battery?
Also, after connecting the wires from the relay to the unit wires should you crimp them? cap them? just leave them twisted together? In the soundmancaraudio vid they dont do anything to the wires after they are twisted together.

Thanks!

(sorry...stupid questions Im sure...)


----------



## WLDock

sinister mob said:


> ... If the remote out wire is used in the relay bypass, can it also be used for my amp?..


 Actually, a relay is not a bad idea if you have multiple amps to turn on. it might be possible to wire the amps to the same relay?

I need to look at the circuit myself as I have a 3200DVD to install soon.


----------



## IrishPilot

Been watching this...
YouTube - Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD Bypass & AVH-P5200DVD Bypass

And I have this...
PIONEER DVD BRAKE BYPASS HACK AVH-P5200BT AVH-P5200DVD - eBay (item 130369230584 end time Mar-23-10 20:18:21 PDT)

and have been trying to figure out how to get it all set up properly. Im trying to have it all down in my head before I go tearing the HU out to get at the wiring.

*My questions are...

*Is it necessary to disconnect the battery first?
*What changes if I have amps hooked up? Anything?*

The directions on the bypass say to...

*hook the blue wire to the remote turn on wire on Pioneer HU (blue with white)
*hook the black wire to ground wire on Pioneer HU (black)
*hook the green wire to the brake wire on Pioneer HU (light green)

The headunit is already installed, so what do I do with the current connections? I would assume the remote turn on wire is currently connected to a wire running the amps etc. right? So do I just disconnect it and ONLY connect the relay and the remote turn on wire on the HU? Wont that eliminate the amp turn on?

As you can tell, I did not do the HU install myself but would like to get this relay setup. Any insight or direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sinister mob

Easy. Get the relay. Then install as follows:

1. Take the blue remote out from your HU harness. Splice to where the remote wire goes (in the video) AND to your amp. The signal from your HU triggers both the relay and your amp.

2. Double ground the 2 ground pins like in the video.

3. Attach the parking brake wire to the 4th pin in the relay (like the video).

All of this is done with the negative terminal disconnected from the battery.

Power back up and enjoy the DVD player. I did mine in 5 minutes for my AVH-P3200BT.

So looking at the relay straight on: Left pin = remote. Right pin = ground to chassis. Top pin = double ground to right pin. Bottom = HU parking wire. Middle (5th) pin is unused.


----------



## IrishPilot

sinister mob said:


> Easy. Get the relay. Then install as follows:
> 
> 1. Take the blue remote out from your HU harness. Splice to where the remote wire goes (in the video) AND to your amp. The signal from your HU triggers both the relay and your amp.


Right, but I seem to be too stupid to figure out exactly what this means (my fault, not yours). Do I just combine all 3 at one spot or do I splice the remote from the HU into two ends (one for the relay, one for the amps?) The guy who I got the relay from said to just twist all 3 at one spot. Here is a poor mans picture... A or B lol?


----------



## el_chupo_

WLDock said:


> Actually, a relay is not a bad idea if you have multiple amps to turn on. it might be possible to wire the amps to the same relay?
> 
> I need to look at the circuit myself as I have a 3200DVD to install soon.


Dont think this will work.

My understanding is that the remote wire is used to trip the relay to show a completed ground on the e-brake, which wont work to turn on the amplifier.


----------



## sinister mob

IrishPilot - Either way will work. I attached the end of the HU harness blue remote wire AND the remote line out to the amp directly at the pin. So I basically crimped the harness plug onto both wires. Then plugged into the harness pin and ran the remote to my amp. SO I guess I did choice C.

All that the remote does is send a +12v signal to the relay a 1/2 second after the HU gets power. That trips the relay into switching on and allowing the chassis ground to be "on" and connecting the parking brake wire back to the HU. It simulates a switch being turned on.

Here is mine:


----------



## IrishPilot

First of all, it is REALLY easy to get into the dash.

The good news is that my install guys did a really neat and clean job on the installation. The bad news is, Im not sure how to get the wiring apart to do the bypass. Here is a pic of how they have it all organized...










Im not sure if or how these caps can be removed, or if I would have to cut them off and trim back the wires. If I have to cut them off, I am also going to have to cut several zip ties that have all the wiring organized. Im worried to go too far and create havoc back there. I was hoping to mess with everything as little as possible so that if something ever happens I can remove the relay and make it look like everything hadnt been touched.

Thoughts?


----------



## IrishPilot

Talked to an engineer bud, and he said Im going to need to cut the caps off, splice back, and recap. Bah!


----------



## scooter99

Dude that's a rats nest if I've ever seen one! Let me let everyone in on a little secret, that's really not that big a secret. Two words Barrier Strip! If you have issues like this, I've used a lot of these, you can just check out my install thread. Take the remote out of your head unit to the barrier strip. Run a line out of the barrier strip to the relay for the bypass. The BYPASS WILL NOT WORK TO DO THE BYPASS AND STRENGTHEN THE REMOTE WIRE FOR OTHER PURPOSES! YOU'LL NEED A SEPARATE RELAY FOR THAT! But if you're only running an amp or two you don't need one! Sorry back on track. So you'll take jumpers to connect the other terminals on the barrier strip an then run the amp remote wires from there.


----------



## IrishPilot

Disregard. Figured it out.


----------



## scooter99

You hooked up your car's p-brake to the relay didn't you. If not what was it?


----------



## srwal

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum, and its a great site from what I've been reading here.

Here's my dilemma.

I recently upgraded the Pioneer AVH-P4100DVD to a Pioneer AVHP4200DVD, but even though the 4200 is a great unit, I seem to be having an issue with it.

When I had the Pioneer CD-BTB200 adapter connected to the 4100, pairing my cell phone was not a problem, as I have a relay, so I was able to access the full functionality of the telephone book, etc., but now I have the 4200 connected, I can't seem to get the cell pair with it properly.

I thought maybe the BT adapater was bad, so I reconnected the 4100, and it works like a dream, but upon reconnecting the 4200, I'm having the same issues with it not pairing the phone.

Am I overlooking something obvious, or it is a situation where the 4200 has a different setup for the BT adapter. 

Is anyone having this same issue, or willing or able to point me in the right direction?

Thanx guy


----------



## o27

Have you gotten the BTB200 to work with your 4200?


----------



## tonynca

I just did the bypass. I now cannot access the system settings. I guess it's because when the unit is off, there is no power to the remote wire which then does not trigger the relay. Can anyone here help? What should I do to get around this one?


----------



## scooter99

You can run the ignition wire to the relay where the remote wire is, temporarily. Disconnect the remote wire, connect the ignition wire, make your setting changes, and then switch it back. Or if you want it more permanently on there do this:

Ignition wire to a switch, switch to the relay with a diode on it. (hooks to the same terminal as the remote wire.) Add a diode to the remote wire as well. The diodes prevent any power from going back up the lines. 

Then when the settings need to be changed, flip the switch to the ignition wire and make the changes. When you're done, turn the switch off. Then it's back to normal. 

Make sense?


----------



## tinctorus

sinister mob said:


> I have been checking this out. Just purchased a AVH-P3200BT unit and getting ready to install. Mine has the same green parking brake wire. If the remote out wire is used in the relay bypass, can it also be used for my amp?
> 
> Also is the green wire only needed if using the DVD feature? I won't be watching any DVD in mine, just using the CD player. SO if it is not needed or normal CD play, I really don't care.


You wont be able to access all of the bluetooth features either without the park brake wire hooked up


----------



## tonynca

Hey thanks scooter for the reply. I don't mind crafting up a switch for this. Could you do me a grand favor and draw out a diagram? I'm not that great of a tech, but I could do it if I see it. I'm a visual learner. =)


----------



## scooter99

Ok let me see what I can draw up. I'll try to work up some MS-Paint Magic! LOL!


----------



## scooter99

Ok here's what I came up with.


----------

